# dominant puppy?



## midge (Oct 20, 2008)

It's been almost two weeks since I brought Cody home and we love him to bits. He is smart and cute and all the wonderful puppy stuff, especially puppy breath! Love it! It's been so long since I've had a puppy though I forget what the signs of a dominant puppy are. He hates to be on his back in my arms unless he is almost asleep. When he plays and play nips me, I yelp and it seems to encourage him unless I actually scream. He really barks and sometimes growls at my chihuahua I think to engage him in a fight and he is only 8 weeks. I keep him on a leash around him because I don't want my little guy (the chi) hurt. Anything I should be doing that I'm not? I had a dominate rottweiler once and that worked out ok, but I really would like to nip it in the bud if that is truly the case. It could just be puppy antics. what do you think?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

If the pup is 8 weeks now and you have had him for 2 weeks- in a nutshell he left his family too young. Did the breeder select the puppy for you or did you pick him? By taking a puppy before 8 weeks they miss out on all the GREAT doggie stuff theuy learn from their mom and littermates. Things like bite inhibition, good doggie manners and other very important doggie social skills. 

What's done is done and you will probably have youtr work cut out for you. For the biting ALWAYS keep a toy on hand that you can redirect when he bites on you. 

Enroll him in obedience classes as soon as he is old enough. 

He will need a fair and consistent pack leader. Please do not mistake this as a dictator.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

With such a young pup I wouldn't be worrying as much about any dominance issues as working out all the socialization and confidence building that's needed. Specially cause he was probably taken from his mom and littermates a bit younger than usually recommended. Cause both mom and littermates missed out on their two weeks of 'teaching'!

Here's some great sites about young puppies and their mental mindsets with what we can do to continue to help making them the best dogs EVER!

http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/DevelopmentalStages.html

http://www.vonfalconer.com/puppy.html

http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonline/images/stories/Position_Statements/puppy%20socialization.pdf


----------



## midge (Oct 20, 2008)

He was 7 weeks when I got him and he will be 9 weeks on the 8th. I have been taking him to observe the puppy classes at out training center here. He does well with other dogs and wants to play. I think that's part of the problem. He wants to play and there isn't a dog his size to play with. I'll keep looking. I've also taken him to pet stores that allow pets and anywhere else that has people. He seems to be doing well with that. I guess I'll just have to stay diligent and have that toy. When I do give it to him he spits it out and goes for the hand. I guess part of it is just puppy stuff and I'm being to paranoid. Thanks for your help. I'm reading as many posts as I can because it's always good to get other advice.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Sounds like he's just being a normal puppy to me. And normal GSD puppies really really play with their mouths. Tons of energy and EVERYTHING is a big game.......

Keep up with good work bringing him everywhere with you. Be patient. And if there are any puppy kindergarden classes in the area, that's a huge help.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also agree he sounds like a normal bitey puppy) And I also agree look for someone with a dog/puppy his size to play with.

My sister has papillons,,and I have this 8mth old 60+ lber who is dying to play with her papillon puppy,,HE wants to play with her to,,but Masi at this point, really doesn't know her own 'strength' even when it comes to play,,tho she isn't bitey with him,,she does use her feet alot,,and well 'whapping' an 8lb puppy isn't going to be to healthy for him, so unfortunately we don't allow them loose together,, 

good luck with your puppy,,


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Your pup sounds normal to me. Just be consistent with him, when he bites you say No Biting and put a toy in his mouth.

If it makes you feel better, my 6 month old was refered to as Mighty McBitey Mite until about a month ago when his teeth stopped coming in. He still gets a little nuts with the mouthing but he's learned what Owwww means. Sometimes I say it becuase he's trying to take my socks off, it doesn't hurt but I don't want cold feet!


----------



## midge (Oct 20, 2008)

Sorry, I'm late with this reply but it's been a longggggggggggg week end. Thanks so much for your replys. It makes me feel better to have you guys say he is normal, although this week end I got my jeans ripped as he jumped for my leg as I was walking away. When we come in from outside, while I'm getting my boots off, he is grabbing them and then my socks and anything else that his sharp little teeth can find. I just can't carry a toy everywhere, but this too shall pass. They were my good jeans though


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: animalzoneSorry, I'm late with this reply but it's been a longggggggggggg week end. Thanks so much for your replys. It makes me feel better to have you guys say he is normal, although this week end I got my jeans ripped as he jumped for my leg as I was walking away. When we come in from outside, while I'm getting my boots off, he is grabbing them and then my socks and anything else that his sharp little teeth can find. I just can't carry a toy everywhere, but this too shall pass. They were my good jeans though


Dont worry, this will be a good story to tell some day.
Enjoy your puppy all the time.


----------



## krispifsu (Dec 23, 2007)

My puppy did the same thing at that age. It was especially difficult with work clothes since I couldn't afford to replace every pant and nice shirt I owned. So what I would do as soon as I got home and BEFORE letting the puppy out of the crate, was change into clothing a little more resilient to puppy teeth. That way, I could ignore the jumping and biting instead of freaking out about whether my last pair of work pants had yet another hole in them, plus it gave the pup some time to calm down from me coming home. 

Good luck!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

If he refuses to be redirected from your clothes & hands, then you should refuse to engage him. Turn away, IGNORE, go into another room, crate him for 5-10 minutes if necessary. Pups LOVE to play, love interaction & attention (whether positive or negative). Be very clear that you'll eagerly play when he plays nice but you have no interest in playing blood games. IF he wants rough stuff (& he surely does) then it's his toys & tugs, not you & your clothes, cuz you're unavailable if he insists on playing like that.


----------



## midge (Oct 20, 2008)

I just love this site. Everyone is sooooo helpful. I'll try the advice and tonight I got a little stricter with him. He catches on fast, I'll give him that much. I slightly bumped him, and turned away. That seems to work. It has been snowing here so much and it's so cold and windy on our ridge that I know he has excess energy. Thanks again for all your help. You guys are super!


----------

